# how to fix a Lionel train whistle...



## TeknikallyChallenged

I found this forum on google when I was trying to figure out how to fix a Lionel train whistle that sometimes worked, and sometimes didn't. We only set up the train at Christmas around the tree. This year I had problems getting the whistle to work, but it always seemed to work for my son. I tried changing the two wires, moving the switch on the bottom of the locomotive... nothing seemed to work. Then I found the answer... and maybe it will help anyone that reads this thread...
The whistle isn't in the locomotive, it's in the coal car! Thus, if only the locomotive is on the track (like when I'm checking if the whistle will work), it won't work. But if you add the coal car, then it works. ughhh... three days of wasted effort. But i did find this forum!


----------



## Massey

LOL that is great!!

Well welcome to the forum and we are here to answer any questions you may have for any scale engine. There are quite a rew guys here that are quite versed on Lionel stuff.

Massey


----------



## TeknikallyChallenged

Massey said:


> LOL that is great!!
> 
> Well welcome to the forum and we are here to answer any questions you may have for any scale engine. There are quite a rew guys here that are quite versed on Lionel stuff.
> 
> Massey


Thanks! I felt pretty dumb when I figured it out... and if I can end up helping even one other person that has my "problem" then it will be worth it.


----------



## Gary Wagener

I have te coal ca on the rack and everything that belongs there train run great but no whistle . I think switching the wires t the track will just change the direction of the train . Any suggestions . It worked last year


----------



## sjm9911

Gary Wagener said:


> I have te coal ca on the rack and everything that belongs there train run great but no whistle . I think switching the wires t the track will just change the direction of the train . Any suggestions . It worked last year


It depends on what your running. Switching the wires fixes some whistles. What brand, and number car and tander do you have? The wires will not switch the direction of the train.


----------



## Big Ed

sjm9911 said:


> It depends on what your running. Switching the wires fixes some whistles. What brand, and number car and tander do you have? The wires will not switch the direction of the train.


I am guessing O scale?


----------

